# Price Quotes



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey everybody. I need a new muffler, which I already posted and don't need help on. The old one is rusted out and the idiots who worked on it last took it off to inspect it, but when went to put it back on, they put the inlet pipe to close to the frame rail, now it rattles. This one place subjested a "high performace" exhaust, but grand total was.... $68. Then, they said 123 for struts all aroud. Anybody know where I can get them cheaper, or possibly some upgraded suspension parts? Eh? Eh? LoL. Anyway, other than the one queston, thats it. Thought it was a funny story and wanted to share it with all the cool Nissan peoples on here. Thanks for reading, if you didn't read this, thanks for nothing...  LoL. Get back to me on that one question people. Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

123 sounds good to me. i paid 55 EACH for my kyb's. 68 bucks isnt too bad either. but "high performance" always gets me. what kind of sound are you going for? i paid 62 bucks for my flowmaster and i love it.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Alright, for one, I worded that wrong. 123 for EACH strut. As for the exhuast, something louder than stock, but not something i'll get pulled over for. Don't want any of that. Also, I've been on the flowmaster.com (LoL) and I haven't been able to find your muffler at the price you payed for it. Its like really expensive on there. Where did you get it?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Did you buy yours off e-bay like these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2437438934&category=33590
or did you actually buy them asleep?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i got mine from a shop out here that caters to imports, BAP Imports its called. http://www.bapimportparts.com/ 328 is pretty good for tok's too. they usually go for about 550 or so. stiffer than stock though. the kyb's would be a slightly sportier than stock ride.
the muffler i got from Lopers Performance out here in phx. they are actually cheaper than what is listed on the FM site. if you cant find one, you and i could arrange something and i could ship it to you. i know this is one of the cheapest prices youll find.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, I got another quote from another shop for KYB's for like 350 or a little more upfront plus installation, and like 350 or a little less out back plus installation. Then somebody eles told me that they only muffler I could put on there was a stock one becasue "the inlets are all weird... and in an odd place, so nothing eles will fit on there..." and so on. Obvioulsy this is NOT true because look at yourself. Anyway, anybody know those two vents on the rear deck, right next to the back glass and on either side of the brake light on the back deck? Well mine are starting to come up. I gluid them down once, but they came up. So today I rolled up a small piece of duck tape and put it underneath them, but that didn't stay. I'm thinking of ripping them the hell out and like putting some metal mesh under that carpet to get a little look going there (LoL). Anway, can I just force it under the carpet back there, or will i have to take the rear deck apart, pull up the carpet, lay it in, put the carpet back on, then reassemble the back deck. Basicly, can I do this with as little work as possible, and will it be worth it? Thanks for all your help guys. (well, I guess 1 guy) LoL.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, im replacing my rear deck with a solid piece of hdf and installing a 12 in it. those vents have a purpose but im not worried about it. the thing with the muffler is, the inlet is offset and the outlet is centered. they ask you that when you go to buy it. like the 3rd one from the left;


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

what the hell do they do? I tried every setting on the climate controlls and I couldn't fell any air comming out or going in. LoL. Sounds sweet that your replacing the back deck. Put some pics up when you get done. 

Off set hu? Inlet off set, outlet centered. gottcha. Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

from what i understand, they vent air onto the rear window to keep them defogged... OR ive also heard they vent the trunk... my cousin swears on his maxima that the vents are connected to his vent system... lol. im just gonna remove them.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sounds like a plan to me man. lol


----------

